# Stephenson Clarke - Finished



## David Byrne

The oldest trading shipping company in the world closed its doors last week. Stephenson Clarke ('Stevies') was started in 1730 in Newcastle and traded, primarily as colliers or mini-bulks, in the home and middle trades, with the odd foray further afield.

It's a shame that the passing was hardly noticed in the UK - as always marine affairs are apparenly of no interest to the general public.

Perhaps some of our members might have memories of Steveis in their better days?

David Byrne


----------



## G0SLP

Dear me, David. Another one gone  . Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Les Gibson

Hi Mark and David,
There are several other threads on the board about Stevie Clarkes. I was 'Lecky on the 'Blanchland' one of 3 deepsea tramps, from November 1964 til May 1965, Great company, good feeder,(silver service in the saloon with a white crew!!) super blokes. Always remember it. Lots of problems with the winches (Clarke Chapman A/C with pole changing motors) and the main engine only the second P type Doxford built but very professional engineers took everything in their stride and we kept the whole thing going.
The other 2 deep sea ships were 'Gilsland' and 'Cleveland'.
Take care and regards,
Les.


----------



## joebuckham

David Byrne said:


> The oldest trading shipping company in the world closed its doors last week. Stephenson Clarke ('Stevies') was started in 1730 in Newcastle and traded, primarily as colliers or mini-bulks, in the home and middle trades, with the odd foray further afield.
> 
> It's a shame that the passing was hardly noticed in the UK - as always marine affairs are apparenly of no interest to the general public.
> 
> *Perhaps some of our members might have memories of Steveis in their better days?*
> David Byrne


lots of very fond memories of the ships (even of the brightling / ex birte steen) and some very good crews.the whole lot making my time spent with the company a most satisfying part of my time at sea(Thumb)


----------



## trein

Les Gibson
Why the brackets with silver service with a white crew?sailed on a few white crew ships in the seventies,one of the stewards in Denholms (Billy Mclaughlan)used to supply his own kilt for dinners ?parties in the officers bar,suppose you've been used to silver service all your life/


----------



## Les Gibson

Trein
Don't know who you are, but the answer is YES.


----------



## vectiscol

Boyhood memories of Totland and Steyning bringing coal to Kingston Power Station, up the River Medina at East Cowes, Isle of Wight - how is it that the sun always shone in summers of 50 years ago!


----------



## steve_askew

David Byrne said:


> The oldest trading shipping company in the world closed its doors last week. Stephenson Clarke ('Stevies') was started in 1730 in Newcastle and traded, primarily as colliers or mini-bulks, in the home and middle trades, with the odd foray further afield.
> 
> It's a shame that the passing was hardly noticed in the UK - as always marine affairs are apparenly of no interest to the general public.
> 
> Perhaps some of our members might have memories of Steveis in their better days?
> 
> David Byrne


I was with Stevies from the end of 1981 to the start of 1983 and it is sad to see its passing and as I look at my old discharge books it brings back all the wonderful memories of my time at sea.

Steve Askew. North Shields


----------

